# LPG insurance



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

It's time to get my car insured for another year, unfortunately my soon to be ex insurance provider hit me with a £330 difference from my last premium to my renewal.
I had shopped around and got a quote for £440 but after reading the reviews about how bad the service is its fair to say there not getting a penny from me, anybody had any dealings with modified insurance companies who cover LPG and are reasonable.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> It's time to get my car insured for another year, unfortunately my soon to be ex insurance provider hit me with a £330 difference from my last premium to my renewal.
> I had shopped around and got a quote for £440 but after reading the reviews about how bad the service is its fair to say there not getting a penny from me, anybody had any dealings with modified insurance companies who cover LPG and are reasonable.


Hi,

Please feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like. If you wanted to PM me your details I would be happy to arrange for my quotes team to get in touch.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Green light didn't care when I had my impreza converted, they just added to the list of mods, no extra costs.


----------

